# Idf Women



## Wills (Nov 24, 2010)

http://doubletapper.blogspot.com/2008/12/idf-women.html

Here is a holiday gift for all warriors but I don't want to see anyone
trying to get TDY to Israel.


----------



## Boon (Nov 25, 2010)

Moved from combat medicine


----------



## Etype (Nov 28, 2010)

I clicked it and got nothing special.  I'm interested though...


----------



## hoepoe (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm here to help 
http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums/showthread.php?148994-Israeli-female-soldiers


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 29, 2010)

There is a websit called women of the idf, alot of good pics there


----------



## Etype (Nov 29, 2010)

Morale is high in the IDF.


----------

